# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  بلايز انيقه ..

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



بلايز انيقه للانيقات ..


:
:
:

:
:
:

:
:
:


























*

----------


## N_tarawneh

طب وين بلوزتي يا بروسة ...!!!؟؟؟

ليش  ما تنزلي تشكيلة للشباب ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> طب وين بلوزتي يا بروسة ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> ليش  ما تنزلي تشكيلة للشباب ...


*
ان شاءالله ..
من اعيوني التنتين ..*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*القالب غالب* :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> ان شاءالله ..
> من اعيوني التنتين ..*


 ليش عيونك صايرة ماكينة خياطة ...؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

أنا بدي  بلوزة من المعرض ...

----------


## باريسيا

> *القالب غالب*


*منورني يانور المنتدى ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> ليش عيونك صايرة ماكينة خياطة ...؟؟؟    
> 
> أنا بدي  بلوزة من المعرض ...


*ان شاءالله 
ولو لو ماجبتلك الك لمين بجيب ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ان شاءالله 
> ولو لو ماجبتلك الك لمين بجيب ..*


يسلو يا بروسه ...

الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب  ...

وإن شاء الله رح أشوفك  عروس  يا رب وأدبك بعرسك أنا وأيمن العالي ...

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلو يا بروسه ...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب  ...
> 
> وإن شاء الله رح أشوفك  عروس  يا رب وأدبك بعرسك أنا وأيمن العالي ...


*ههههههههههه لا تبكيني   ..
ان شاءالله ..
ابكيت ..

هههههه وترك الكوشه والعريس وباجي ادبك معكم هههههه *

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههه لا تبكيني   ..
> ان شاءالله ..
> ابكيت ..
> 
> هههههه وترك الكوشه والعريس وباجي ادبك معكم هههههه *


تدبكي معنا ... :Db465236ff:  

250 كيلو غرام وتدبكي معنا ...!!!؟؟؟

والله غير تدبكي في بطونا يا دبه ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *القالب غالب*


عمار باريسيا بدها اياك اتشوف البلايز مش القالب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار باريسيا بدها اياك اتشوف البلايز مش القالب


والله مش بايدي...بعدين البلايز لما يكونو على جنب مش حلوين بس لما ينحطو على قالب ممكن يصيرو حلوين يعني حسب القالب...وهون والله القالب غالب :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> تدبكي معنا ... 
> 
> 250 كيلو غرام وتدبكي معنا ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> والله غير تدبكي في بطونا يا دبه ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بتخيل منظري بهل الوزن والفستان ياخطي بيصرخ ..
وبنزل ادبك هههههههههه منظر صعب تخيلها فرطتني ضحك حرام عليك ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## باريسيا

> عمار باريسيا بدها اياك اتشوف البلايز مش القالب


*هههههههههههه وعليها اتخانقنى ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> والله مش بايدي...بعدين البلايز لما يكونو على جنب مش حلوين بس لما ينحطو على قالب ممكن يصيرو حلوين يعني حسب القالب...وهون والله القالب غالب


*ههههههههههههههههههه فوتني بالحيط بس افهمت .. 
 *

----------


## ayman

> يسلو يا بروسه ...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب  ...
> 
> وإن شاء الله رح أشوفك  عروس  يا رب وأدبك بعرسك أنا وأيمن العالي ...


انا مابدي ادبك انتو اعطوني المنسف وادبكو وسيبوني بحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالي

----------


## باريسيا

> انا مابدي ادبك انتو اعطوني المنسف وادبكو وسيبوني بحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالي


*  يقطع شرك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا مابدي ادبك انتو اعطوني المنسف وادبكو وسيبوني بحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالي


علي الطربوش غير تدّبك ورجلك فوق راسك ...

هاي بروستنا ولازم نفرح ليها ...

ما صدقنا وإحنا نخلص منها وإنجوزها ...
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> علي الطربوش غير تدّبك ورجلك فوق راسك ...
> 
> هاي بروستنا ولازم نفرح ليها ...
> 
> ما صدقنا وإحنا نخلص منها وإنجوزها ...


بس انا متلك مابعرف ادبك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خليني بالي بعرفو وما تدخلني بشي تاني

----------


## باريسيا

> علي الطربوش غير تدّبك ورجلك فوق راسك ...
> 
> هاي بروستنا ولازم نفرح ليها ...
> 
> ما صدقنا وإحنا نخلص منها وإنجوزها ...


*ههههههههههههههههه 
هاد جوزني وخلص هههههههههههههه*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههههههههه 
> هاد جوزني وخلص هههههههههههههه*


أضحـchــــي في عبك ِ وأسكتي / إلي صح ليك ِ ما صح لغيرك ِ ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

السترة زينه هالأيام ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> أضحـchــــي في عبك ِ وأسكتي / إلي صح ليك ِ ما صح لغيرك ِ ...   
> 
> السترة زينه هالأيام ...


طيب نحن عرفنا العروس يانادر مين  العريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــس؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> طيب نحن عرفنا العروس يانادر مين  العريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــس؟؟؟


إبن لفتحية أم الصيصان / شب كويس ماشاء الله عنه / بس أحّول ... 

راح يضل يشوف باريسيا 6 ...

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> إبن لفتحية أم الصيصان / شب كويس ماشاء الله عنه / بس أحّول ... 
> 
> راح يضل يشوف باريسيا 6 ...


نفسي اشوفو عندك صورتو ؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نفسي اشوفو عندك صورتو ؟؟؟


على طوووووول / ثواني وبكون بروفايله عندك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

هاي صورته وهوه صغير ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  



وهاي صورة إله على كبر / بعد ما طوّر موهبته في التحكم بإستدارة العين من شّدة الحول بما يعادل 180 درجة / مثل الدربيل ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> على طوووووول / ثواني وبكون بروفايله عندك ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> إبن لفتحية أم الصيصان / شب كويس ماشاء الله عنه / بس أحّول ... 
> 
> راح يضل يشوف باريسيا 6 ...


*الله يكسر اديك على هل الجوازه ..
وعامل حالك مجمل بيها ..
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل شو وداني للتهلكه ومكيف على حاله ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> هاي صورته وهوه صغير ...    
> 
> 
> 
> وهاي صورة إله على كبر / بعد ما طوّر موهبته في التحكم بإستدارة العين من شّدة الحول بما يعادل 180 درجة / مثل الدربيل ...


*يومى قلبي ..

حسبي الله ..
انا باخد واحد يمطط بعنيه .. 

يابي فحمت من الخوف والبكي  

مشان الله مابدي ياه ..مابدي هل الجوازه ..

جنيت عليا ....

راح اموت .. ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *يومى قلبي ..
> 
> حسبي الله ..
> انا باخد واحد يمطط بعنيه .. 
> 
> يابي فحمت من الخوف والبكي  
> 
> مشان الله مابدي ياه ..مابدي هل الجوازه ..
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> 


*لا تضحك ..

مشان الله لاتضحك ..
قتلتني يازلمه ..
مشان ربي لا تضحك ..

يابييي بطلت اجمع وستوعب شي ..حب لاخاك ماتحب لنفسك هيك انت .؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *لا تضحك ..
> 
> مشان الله لاتضحك ..
> قتلتني يازلمه ..
> مشان ربي لا تضحك ..
> 
> يابييي بطلت اجمع وستوعب شي ..حب لاخاك ماتحب لنفسك هيك انت .؟*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

اقسم بالله إنك نهفه ... :Db465236ff:

----------

